# Redfish



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone ever smoke a redfish? I am going to be looking for reds and trout tomorrow and maybe if I get a nice red I will keep it for the smoker.

Any prep methods and seasoning you like for the smoked red? I love redfish grilled with everglades seasoning. I think that would be tasty with the smoke.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 30, 2007)

Never done it, we just always fry the reds in a pan.    

Reds are some good eating.  Hope you get a mess of them.


----------



## flash (Nov 30, 2007)

I have. Came out great. Added some hot sauce and some red pepper, butter and lemon pepper. Still my favorite is my One Eyed Grandma's Famous Louisiana Grilled Redfish. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Redfish fillet, leave skin/scales on 
Basil 
Parsley 
Salt 
Garlic pepper 
Lemon Pepper 
Hot Sauce (Franks) We like Crystals. Some hot sauces are TOO HOT.
Butter ( Â¼ to Â½ stick)
Cajun seasons (Red Pepper)
Black Pepper
Try to prepare around a quarter cup of basting sauce. Donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t need more than that.
These are basic seasonings to useâ€¦.donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t be afraid to try your own favorites.
It is great cold too. If it comes out too hot for your taste, let it cool down some. Spices seem to calm down some with the cooling.


Prepare grill, remember to spray grill grate with PAM
Cut slits in filet, to skin, about 3/4" apart. Sprinkle with basil, parsley, salt, lemon pepper, garlic pepper and Cajun seasoning. Be generous with spices. More Lemon Pepper than Garlic 
pepper. Melt butter with 1/4 cup of hot sauce 
Place skin side down on grill. Cover and cook over medium heat until hot, then baste with butter and hot sauce. Continue cooking (a large fish will require about 30 minutes) until meat lifts easily from the skin, basting occasionally with butter and hot sauce.
Baste fish atleast two times with sauce as fish cooks to keep fish from drying
Cut in serving size portions or remove from skin with spatula.
Optional basting: Use a good Italian dressing.
Can sprinkle with Lemon juice to taste (optional)

Very good COLD also. In fact some prefer it that way.


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Flash!!! That sounds incredibly tasty!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 1, 2007)

Your killin me VLAP....  i was down in Fla for quite some time.... even been over to Bradenton....  i sure miss fishin Mosquito lagoon  (other side of the state near the Cape) .... when the reds are tailin.... catchin nice big snook too... scooping wap-daddy shrimp in Haulover canal.... they were good times....  we caught a tagged Red over off the pier at Anna Maria Is.... God those were good times....


----------



## flash (Dec 1, 2007)

You'll never blacken again. Don't over coat the fish with spices, atleast for the first go. Then you can adjust for your taste afterwards. I also like Cholula has a good hot sauce too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Had one friend, that did not have a covered grill, so he tented some foil over the fish and said it came out dang good.


----------



## skinnerc06 (Dec 1, 2007)

Vlap,
     Where exactly are you going to be fishing.  Florida correct? Are you throwing live or artificial at them this time of year?  We hit Cedar Key last weekend and did o.k.  I think weathers got the fish a little out of wach up here.  But, good luck anyways


----------



## mgriess (Dec 1, 2007)

Vlap, what is in Everglades Seasoning? I have some nice Redfish Fillets in the freezer and usually blacken them but you all have made me reconsider my options. I might try the Italian dressing but am always looking for good recipes to add to my collection. This web site is loaded with them! Thanks!


----------



## swkegelguy (Dec 1, 2007)

Flash is righton with that recipe. I may have to go to the fish market and pick something up for th egrill today.


----------



## vlap (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness... 8 hours of catching fish. well trout to be exact. i would say I got over 60 trout today on top water, suspending, and jigs. All trout were right around the 20" mark. I got a sunburn but it feels oh so good. Now i got plenty of beer as well. black beans in the crock been cooking all day are smelling great.
Now to get some food cooked.


everglades seasoning is usually in the spice isle with your Cajun and blackening spices. Very tasty and definitely one of my favorite to use on anything. Look here


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 1, 2007)

Dang Vlap, that sounds like fun!


----------



## flash (Dec 2, 2007)

Everglades Seasonings  http://www.evergladesseasoning.com/

Try the Everglades Heat. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You Florida boys need to join another forum. One I help moderate also. I live out of Cedar Key and fish it alot. Check us out, we also have a Sportsman's Kitchen, with recipes and smoked foods.

http://www.floridasportsman.com

look for the forum link in the header area.


----------



## johnz (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Flash, that's how I found this forum
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I am re-leaser over there, I do not post much but I read it allot and go to some of the get togethers.


----------



## twistertail (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Vlap, any action shots of the fishing??


----------



## vlap (Dec 4, 2007)

I posted a small report in a different thread here but there is a full report here

Click on the blue word


----------



## twistertail (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the report.  That is awsome to be able to fish from a yak like that.  I do a lot of canoe fishing but of course Ohio fishing is nothing compared to what you have.  You are a lucky dog!


----------



## vlap (Dec 4, 2007)

I do love where I live. The amazing part is I can see the water I was fishing from the parking lot of my apt. For december it is amazingly warm (well untill today) I actually considered getting out and taking a swim sunday since I was getting so hot. Today we hit a chilly low of 50. 
You should have some good fishing up there though. I am not very good with fresh water fishing. What do ya get up there?


----------



## twistertail (Dec 4, 2007)

Around home I get small mouth and large mouth bass, white bass, catfish, saugeye, panfish and even do some carp fishing.  When I have time I go up to lake Erie, about 2.5 hours away, and fish for walleye, perch and steelehead.  I have done several canoe trips to the B.W.C.A. in Minnesota which is AWSOME!  Catch lake trout, pike, small mouth bass and walleye up there.  There is about 2 million acres of wilderness and its all canoe travel ONLY!  After seeing your pictures I'm thinking of heading your way for my next fishing trip!


----------



## vlap (Dec 4, 2007)

Heck take a largemouth bass on light spinning tackle and you will have a blast. There is a pond in my apt that I keep working hoping for that big large mouth. Been throwing a 5wt fly with a nice lil popper on it. Only some small crappie have been caught. I have seen a few big carp in there as well but they had no interest in the flys I laid down by them. 
This is a great area for fishing so if you come down let me know and I will try and hook up with you to wet a line.


----------



## twistertail (Dec 4, 2007)

Largemouth are ok, smallies are much better!  Are there places to rent yaks or canoes and fishing gear?  I can fly into Punta Gorda for $10 each way, looks like about an hour drive is that right?  Might be a fishing trip in the works!!


----------



## vlap (Dec 4, 2007)

Kayak rental is easy and I have plenty of gear. You should be set. Hope you like spinning gear.
I have never caught a small mouth. Maybe one day I can head to some waters that hold em.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 4, 2007)

Man, all this talk about fishing and seeing the pictures and the report you wrote up Vlap, makes me want to drag my yak down to the beach... but it's so daggone cold and windy up here!

I'd love to get down your way next year for some fishing...

Drool....


----------



## vlap (Dec 4, 2007)

Look me up when you do!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 4, 2007)

Will do! 

My inlaws live in The Villages (between Ocala and Orlando) and we're thinking of visiting them sometime soon... how far are you from there?


----------



## vlap (Dec 4, 2007)

I would say less than 2 hours but I am not sure. Depends if you are closer to ocala or orlando. Shouldn't be hard to get something set up.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 4, 2007)

Cool, I'll let you know what is going on!


----------

